# Betta Caricatures



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

Lately my betta-related art has consisted of my own fish, and random stock photos I find on the internet.

Which brings me to ask, why not draw some of the lovely bettas on here?

And so this thread was made, with the intentions of taking your fish's photograph and turning it into a cute, quirky, simplified, cartoon version of itself.

I'll post an example here...when I get around to it, haha. :checkedout:

So, what are the requirements to have your fish drawn - for free?


Post a clear, beautiful image of your fish that you want drawn.
Type a couple descriptive words about the personality of your fish
If there is a preference for a specific emotion/expression, state it using 1-2 words - I'm not doing stories atm.
Be polite, to the other people and myself.
I work pretty slowly at times, and life away from the internet comes first, so to those that request art, _please_ have patience, yes?

The next post shall have a list of those with fish that I have considered, both for your sake & mine. It would be lovely if the list was read by all, and those not on the list to hang out, not worry as I will try to get to you once I am ready to take on another request.

:thankyou:


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

*List*

Here is the list of those fish I am working on:



|
|
|
|
Once a request has been completed, a slot will open to anyone who asks nicely, if you feel like I have skipped you, please re-post your request as I may have not noticed it though I will try not to.


Below are links to the completed fish drawings.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Xochipili - he acts tough but when something startles him he runs like hell was on his heels. Like a poser punker *laughs* 

_[yup.... my Avi fish - thank you for considering doing this c:]_​


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is mine!

I would love if you were to draw my baby. He just passed away today


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Could you do Freidrich, please? c: This would be the first art I've ever had done of him.

He's a little angry grouchface most of the time. To his credit, he's lightened up considerably over the past half year and now he's a happy boy, but I'll always think of him as grumpy. His frowny face doesn't help. 

Pic in a moment!

Here's his lil angry face:









And here's another.









Sorry about the poo all over the glass. >_>U


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

This Is Tranquil-his name was because when I bought him whenever someone would come near him he would freak out and dart for the mouth of his castle. A few brave frogs and I haven't seen him in there once!:-D I want him to look tough.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

If you'd like to do multiples in one picture, I've got three new betta females that are just loaded with personality. Only if want though! if not, I understand.

These three will be going into a sorority together here soon, but for the time being their tanks are all set next to eachother.

Well here they are!

Faye: The most aggressive of the three, always the one to start something with the others. 









Daiquiri: Never fails to swim up and say hi to me every morning. Though whenever Faye's feeling a little... let's say hyperactive, she'll flare right back.









Mew:... Oh Mew. She's the least aggressive of ALL of my fish, and gets a little... distracted at times. When the other two are going at it, you will often find her staring at a wall. A little airheaded, but just as lovable as the rest!









Again, if it's too much, just say so. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you think you could do one of mine when you have time? Thanks 

Damon-Tough-guy, loves showing off for the girls. Has a "look at me, I'm so great" kind of attitude.


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

Hm, for some reason I cannot edit the 2nd post to put names on the list, so I will post the fish I am drawing right here:

Xochipili | tough but easily startled
Freidrich | happy grouchy-face
Tranquil | tough

bettalover2033, I'm sorry. :[
I will draw your fishy friend, what's his name and what expression/emotion would you like?I'll get to the other requests once I finish with these. :3

+edit+
Oh, silly me, I now know why I cannot edit:
"The administrator has specified that you can only edit messages for 20 minutes after you have posted. This limit has expired, so you must contact the administrator to make alterations on your message."


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

*hug* Oh I can't wait *bounces on heels* Thank you so much <3


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh what a cool idea! If you feel up to doing any more, maybe you could do my boy Twinkle?









He's very sure of himself and has lots of attitude, he loves to flare at my cat whenever she's near the desk.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

ooo sounds super cute! if its not too much trouble could you do one of my boy Demyx, he has soo much energy, he thinks hes the big alpha male, and he loves his food. Mot to mention he try to act calm. Thank you sooo very much is you get around to him.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mebbe you could do Fishy? He was a big goofy guy, never aggressive.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Could you do Russell? This request is way after all the others, but when you've finished every body else...
So Sorry could you do the picture in my avatar? 
Russel is energetic and playful, but also dedicated.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds cool! I know you must be busy, but I just wanna post here before I forget. But don't feel too rushed, please! I can definitely wait a while for mine:

Churro is the betta in the picture below, he's brave, eager, and playful... Here's a pic


----------



## Perdue (Nov 3, 2010)

dang, shoulda put a price on the drawings


----------

